# Gut,Ja,Nein??



## f3liXL (28. Mai 2009)

Also ich hab mir vor drei Tagen ein Bmx von united. recuit
12.5 kg
ca 380
Ist das gut oder nett??
dann würd ich gerne basis tricks für street und n bissel ramp erklärt bekommen eher street
ich kann bunny hop ca 20cm, manual nich so gut, wheelie super
okay ??geht das besser gibt es trick dabei oder nur üben?? gibt es noch andere wenn ja wie gehn se??
Bin 13...


----------



## Igor Bambam (28. Mai 2009)

wenn man bock hat kann man mit jedem fahrrad fahren
und ob dein rad gut is sollte dich erst interessieren, wenn du damit alles drauf hast...dann kannst du vll langsam in richtung leichtere oder einfach haltbare teile gehen aber vorher würde ich immer nur das ersetzten, was wirklih kaputt ist.
und wenn du mit den 12 kilo unterm arsch alles kannst ( was auch nicht soo extrem schwer is) dann fällts dir mit nem leichteren rad noch einen ticken leichter und dann gehn auch mehr tricks, aber für den anfang reicht ein komplettrad doch vollkommen.
ein kleiner bonus von 12, 5 kilo ist auch, dass deine arme nach ner zeit aufgehn wie hefeteig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## f3liXL (28. Mai 2009)

kannste mir  ma n paar tricks sagen


----------



## Igor Bambam (28. Mai 2009)

schau dir web videos an...und versuch einfach irgendwas...deiner kreativität sind keine grenzen gesetzt
...lern am besten das was harry main kann: [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qChhRo9bXNw"]YouTube - Harry Main Bmx[/ame] aber du solltest weniger zeit im internet und mehr aufm rad verbringen...dann kommen die tricks irgendwann von ganz allein


----------



## Igor Bambam (28. Mai 2009)

PS: nicht vom auf dem rad sitzen versteht sich


----------



## f3liXL (28. Mai 2009)

lol aber es geht mir mehr um street und wie findest du das bike???


----------



## Igor Bambam (28. Mai 2009)

is doch egal wie andere leute dein fahrrad finden...und alles was harry main im park macht kann man auch irgendwo auf der straße machen...ich weiss nicht was ich dir weiter raten soll, als einfach nur zu fahrn, mein gott lern onefoots, footjams, tabletops es gibt 100000ende trickvariationen...schau dir doch bei anderen leuten was ab, oder sei krativ und bring dir selbst was bei, das ist beim bmx fahren einfach so, darum ist es ja auch kein teamsport...du musst dir alles selbst beibringen...und das ist meine letzte antwort auf das thema


----------



## f3liXL (28. Mai 2009)

jo danke gucke mich mal um *aufs BMX schwing*


----------



## RISE (28. Mai 2009)

Oder man lässt es sein, weil es total bescheuert aussieht.  Aber ich will ja keiner Grundsatzdiskussion vom Zaun brechen. 
Bei dem Budget dürfte sich was Vernünftiges finden lassen.


----------



## f3liXL (28. Mai 2009)

was meinst du mit kagge aussehen??


----------



## Igor Bambam (28. Mai 2009)

ok, einer muss noch...^^
was willst du mit bescheuert aussehen beschreiben? bmx fahren generell, oder harry main?^^...und, er hat doch schon ein rad so wies aussieht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## qam (28. Mai 2009)

Ja, er hat schon eins, was ich auch ziemlich intelligent finde, erst ein Bike zu kaufen und dann zu fragen, ob es taugt... naja gut, wie dem auch sei. Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, kuck dich doch bisschen im Forum um, da findest du bestimmt auch noch den ein oder anderen interessanten Post.


----------



## holmar (28. Mai 2009)

qam schrieb:


> Ja, er hat schon eins, was ich auch ziemlich intelligent finde, erst ein Bike zu kaufen und dann zu fragen, ob es taugt...



das problem ist vermutlich so alt wie die menschheit. leider bringt es wenig sich darüber aufzuregen wenn die leute sich erst anmelden nachdem sie ein bike gekauft haben. so kannst du die armen seelen leider nicht retten


----------



## Flatpro (28. Mai 2009)

oh mein gott. tut mir echt leid ....


----------



## Dude#33 (28. Mai 2009)

â¬: Ich lÃ¶sch mal den oberen Teil hier raus, war wohl Ã¼berzogen...


Zum Thema:
Wenn du Bunnyhop kannst und Street fahren lernen willst und nicht so sehr das Park fahren, dann Ã¼b den weiter. Irgendwelche AbsÃ¤tze hoch, wieder runter und so weiter. 180s lassen sich auch ganz gut erlernen, wenn du Hinweise zur Technik brauchst, gib einfach bei Youtube etwas in Richtung "how to 180 bmx" ein. Ansonsten kann ich dir trotzdem empfehlen, ein wenig im Skatepark zu fahren, da lernst du andere Fahrer kennen, die dir auch was beibringen kÃ¶nnen und von denen du dich inspirieren lassen kannst. Die machen dann auch wenigstens fÃ¼r dich machbare Tricks und nicht Bunnyhop-Flair-Tripple-Footjam-Tailwhip.


----------



## Igor Bambam (28. Mai 2009)

das mit dem harry main video war auch zu hundertmilliarden prozent ernst gemeint, mein bruder ist auch 13 und in dem alter sollte man schon langsam peilen, dass das ein scherz ist, ich wollte ihm damit einfach nur sagen, er soll sich videos anschaun und davon was abgucken, wenn er nicht selbst auf tricks kommt
und glaub mir, ich verbringe mehr zeit auf dem rad als du dir vorstellst


----------



## Dude#33 (28. Mai 2009)

Wie editiert, war überzogen. Aber hier in diesem Forum wird in letzter Zeit so viel Müll gepostet und irgendwann hält man es einfach nicht mehr aus. Nichts gegen dich, sorry.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igor Bambam (28. Mai 2009)

^^bin seit heute hier angemeldet, aber ich kenn es von anderen foren...es ist wie es ist, einfach nich drüber aufregen, eigentlich sollte man so viel müll posten, dass die kids hier garnicht fragen sondern einfach fahren gehen...jeder der älter als 16 ist hat es doch auch so gelernt oder?^^


----------



## Dude#33 (28. Mai 2009)

Nein, die Fragen sind hier nicht das Problem. Jeder Anfänger darf ja gerne Fragen, wenn er was wissen will. Aber besonders in Kaufberatungsthemen ist es schlimm. Da erwartet jemand eine kompetente Beratung, weil er grad im Begriff ist, eine Summe von rund 700-1000 auszugeben und dann kommen Leute, die 0 Ahnung haben daher, schwafeln einen Müll und tun so, als wüssten sie alles. Und die armen Einsteiger kaufen sich dann Müll, weil sie sich auf andere Leute verlassen. Im Internet kann man leider nicht am Nick ablesen, wer Erfahrung hat und wer nicht.


----------



## qam (28. Mai 2009)

Ich glaube, dass das Problem eher ist, dass die Leute ein Rad am liebsten für 10  haben möchte, das dann aber auch super leicht, stabil und überhaupt einfach perfekt sein sollte... und das gibt es nunmal nicht. Und oftmals verstehen diese Personen dann auch nicht, dass sie etwas mehr Geld investieren sollten, z.B. anstatt 200 mal wenigstens 400 ... Und wenn man gute Tips gibt werden die manchmal einfach gekonnt ignoriert. Teilweise echt deprimierend.


----------



## Dude#33 (28. Mai 2009)

Kommt oft auch noch dazu, ja. Aber wie gesagt, mich stören diese Möchtegern-Alleswisser viel eher.


----------



## Igor Bambam (29. Mai 2009)

ok, sry wenns so rüberkam^^


----------



## RISE (29. Mai 2009)

Anleitung zum BMX - Kauf:

1. hier anmelden
2. ohne vorher in den passenden Thread zu gucken gleich ein Thema erÃ¶ffnen
3. Antworten lesen und das Budget auf 250â¬ aufstocken
4. noch drei Threads aufmachen
5. zum Schluss alles ignorieren und ein Felt kaufen
6. noch ein Thema aufmachen und fragen, ob das Felt gut ist

Ggf. noch

7. Anfangen zu flamen, weil 97,5% aller User sagen, dass das Felt nicht gut ist


----------



## Ivan (29. Mai 2009)

Kurze einfache Frage: welches Bike bis 300-400â¬ bei 183cm KÃ¶rpergrÃ¶Ãe?


----------



## RISE (29. Mai 2009)

Irgendeins mit 20,5 - 20,75" (oder auch 20,8") Oberrohr. Wär bei fast gleicher Größe zumindest meine Wahl.


----------



## Igor Bambam (29. Mai 2009)

ich rate immer zu nem WTP oder Fit...die haben meiner meinung nach das beste preis-leistungs-verhältnis und rahmengröße ist auch immer geschmackssache, wenn du vorher mtb gefahren bist wird dich ein 21er glücklicher machen als ein 20,5er und auch die länge vom chainstay ist wichtig
ich bin auch 184 und fahr n 20,5er oberrohr, wie gesagt geschmackssache


----------



## f3liXL (29. Mai 2009)

gut dann guck ich mich nach allem um tricks usw...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan (29. Mai 2009)

RISE schrieb:


> Irgendeins mit 20,5 - 20,75" (oder auch 20,8") Oberrohr. WÃ¤r bei fast gleicher GrÃ¶Ãe zumindest meine Wahl.


Gut, da 20.5 Ã¶fter vorkommt und gÃ¼nstiger ist, werde ich mich wohl darauf festlegen.

Und kannst du genauere Bikes so in der Preisklasse empfehlen?

Felt soll Schrott sein, habe ich hier schon gelesen. 
KHE wohl auch nicht der Bringer

Aber WTP fÃ¤ngt z.B. erst ab ~400â¬ an. Das ist leider bisschen zu viel fÃ¼r mein derzeitiges Budget.

Lieb wÃ¤re mir ein "Auslaufmodell" oder halt Angebot oder ein gutes Gebrauchtes.


----------



## lennarth (29. Mai 2009)

hab mir das jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen,aber die tastsache dass du dir ein rad kaufst und dann wissen willst,ob es gut ist und dass du das gleiche fragst wie 2000 leute vor dir,macht dich verdammt unsympathisch.


----------



## Ivan (29. Mai 2009)

Vielleicht solltest du mal lesen. Ich habe mir keins gekauft, sondern möchte mir eins kaufen. Also ganz ruhig, Brauner. 

Oder meinst du den Themenstarter?


----------



## Stirni (29. Mai 2009)

lEnNyLiZaRd schrieb:


> hab mir das jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen,aber die tastsache dass du dir ein rad kaufst und dann wissen willst,ob es gut ist und dass du das gleiche fragst wie 2000 leute vor dir,macht dich verdammt unsympathisch.



das finde ich allerdings auch.

Harry Main ist uncool finde ich.


----------



## Ivan (29. Mai 2009)

Was'n jetzt kaputt?


----------



## Stirni (29. Mai 2009)

was is denn los?natürlich meinen wir den themenstarter...hat doch kein anderer ein fahrrad gekauft.


----------



## Igor Bambam (29. Mai 2009)

...ich hab n kumpel der will sein wtp rad verkaufen, aber ka wieviel und was das für eins is...


----------



## Ivan (29. Mai 2009)

Hmm....dann wird sich hier aufgeregt, warum neue User ihre Frage immer in verschiedenen Themen stellen oder gar einen Thread dafür eröffnen...

Eben weil sie keine Beachtung finden und es nur gespammt wird.


----------



## Stirni (29. Mai 2009)

oder weil es langsam genug threads gibt,die frage von vornerein überflüssig war,usw. usw.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ivan (29. Mai 2009)

Die Angebote und Modelle ändern sich nahezu täglich. Was soll ich mit einem Thread von 2008 oder 2007?

Zumal auch jeder "Anfänger" andere (Preis)Vorstellungen von seinem ersten Bike hat.


----------



## Stirni (29. Mai 2009)

Ein Einsteigerthread ist ganz oben angepinnt.
Dass Modelle bzw. Angebote täglich ändern halte ich für ein Gerücht.


----------



## Ivan (29. Mai 2009)

Den habe ich schon gelesen und die selbe Frage dort auch gestellt, ohne Beachtung.

Und die Angebote der Händler varieren sehr wohl von Tag zu Tag.


----------



## RISE (29. Mai 2009)

Stirni schrieb:


> oder weil es langsam genug threads gibt,die frage von vornerein Ã¼berflÃ¼ssig war,usw. usw.



So ist es. 

Wenn im Einsteigerradthema nicht gleich wer antwortet, muss man mal ein paar Tage Geduld haben. Ich versteh das ja, wenn man nicht in der Materie drinsteckt und man grad erst anfÃ¤ngt (wie das klingt  ), aber es gibt halt auch spannendere Sachen als sich wirklich jeden Tag mit 5 Leuten auseinander zu setzen, die sich fÃ¼r 200â¬ ein BMX kaufen wollen. 

Die Angebote Ã¤ndern sich auch nicht tÃ¤glich. Hin und wieder (d.h. meisten zu einem bestimmten Jahrgang) kommen neue RÃ¤der dazu. Der Komplettradmarkt hat sich in den letzten Jahren extrem entwickelt. WÃ¤hrend man vor 3 Jahren noch bei jeder Frage mit WTP oder Eastern geantwortet hat, ist es nun so, dass viele Firmen auch gleichwertig ausgestattete RÃ¤der anbieten. In der gleichen Preisklasse sind die RÃ¤der auch ungefÃ¤hr gleich ausgestattet. Ein Rad hat hier eine Schwachstelle, das andere dort. 

Mit einem Budget von 200 - 300â¬ bekommt man nun mal K E I N vernÃ¼nftiges neues Rad. Wenn man nicht mehr hat, was ja vorkommt und Ã¼berhaupt kein Problem ist, soll man sich etwas einlesen und dann was gebrauchtes kaufen. Da fÃ¤hrt man in jeder Hinsicht besser mit, weil die RÃ¤der und Teile unheimlich schnell an Wert verlieren. BMX ist eine teure Sportart, zumal man - wenn man denn kann - sein Rad sowieso dauernd verÃ¤ndernd. Wer einmal 300â¬ ausgeben und dann 10 Jahre Ruhe haben will, soll sich das lieber sparen und spazieren gehen.

PS: Harry Main macht dolle Tricks und ist absolut respektabel, hat aber leider beim Fahren keinerlei Ãsthetik.


----------



## qam (29. Mai 2009)

Ivan schrieb:


> Den habe ich schon gelesen und die selbe Frage dort auch gestellt, ohne Beachtung.



Und wenn man dann Threads öffnet oder woanders spammt ist das dann effektiver? Nein, du erhälst zwar Aufmerksamkeit, zeigst aber, dass du irgendwie leicht unqualifiziert bist und dann möchte dir wohl keiner mehr antworten. Außerdem sollte es doch den Usern überlassen sein, ob sie antworten oder nicht, oder? Wenn du eben keine Antwort erhältst, haste halt pech gehabt, fragste eben in nem anderen Forum oder nimmst dir einfach den anderen Thread zur Hand und erkennst, auf was du achten sollst, wodurch du selber ein Rad auswählen kannst. Das kann doch alles nicht so schwer sein...


----------



## NokxRokx (30. Mai 2009)

hi, bin und zwar kein bmx fahrer, habe aber mal eine ganz nette seite bekommen, wo zumindest schon mal einige tricks gelistet sind und teilweise auch erklärt. vielleicht hilft die dir ja weiter.

http://www.bmx-zone.com/de-article-categoryID-61.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

